# Jeff Beck and Imelda May tribute to Les Paul



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

As one could expect the grammys were mostly dreck but check this out. 

[YOUTUBE]UKlc94pk-u4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Ya, I saw that - loved his tone. Wish he'd play a Les thru a little tweed amp more often. He's a little too fiddly with the whammy on a Strat for my taste, tho I acknowledge his awesomeness.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

It was cool but that vocal mix made it seem like Imelda May was lip syncing. Also think they could have pulled a better tune from the LP/MF catalog but oh well


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The bride watched the show and wasn't impressed. All I've seen are this video and the absolutely dreadful Taylor Swift thing on YouTube. Trust Jeff Beck to give the show some class.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

jeff's been doing that in his shows for a little while now. Most folks don't realize just how much he takes from Les. That's not to say he doesn't contribute mountains of his own original style. Rather, there are often little snippets of Les in beck's playing that a lot "you young folks" don't often pick up on. Sometimes, it's a bit like watching Groucho Marx, the way he slips in little quotes here and there.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

keto said:


> Ya, I saw that - loved his tone. Wish he'd play a Les thru a little tweed amp more often. He's a little too fiddly with the whammy on a Strat for my taste, tho I acknowledge his awesomeness.


I enjoyed JB going whammy-less as well. 

One of my favourite players. I loved that vocalist too. lofu


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

NB_Terry said:


> I enjoyed JB going whammy-less as well.
> 
> One of my favourite players. I loved that vocalist too. lofu


Me too! So much so that I ran out at lunch and bought her CD!


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

iaresee said:


> It was cool but that vocal mix made it seem like Imelda May was lip syncing. Also think they could have pulled a better tune from the LP/MF catalog but oh well


This was one of Les Paul's biggest hits. It showcases Les' layering of Mary Ford's multi-track vocals. The vocals need to be mixed this way for the song to work.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0ffdwBUL78

Shawn


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

NB_Terry said:


> I enjoyed JB going whammy-less as well.
> 
> One of my favourite players. I loved that vocalist too. lofu


the way a woman should be


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

I thought it was a good performance. Definitely my favourite of the night.

I was also quite impressed with Imelda May.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've only seen the video on YouTube--not a big fan of the Grammys--but great job by Beck, and the rest of it was quite good as well.

I've seen interviews where he goes on and on about les Paul, and it showed in that video why he does/did that.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

First time I heard Les Paul (when I was a teenager, back in seventies), I could hear immediately where Jeff Beck had gotten a lot of his stuff from. Very classy idea and totally the right guitarist and vocalist to do this type of tribute to LP. Hats off to the Producers for doing this. 
Also another egoless performance from Jeff and Imelda in paying tribute to a pioneer and genius. They let Les and Mary's music stand front and centre. they just channelled it. 

Obviously MY fav part of the show.

Pete


----------

